# Resort System Affiliations



## rboesl (Jul 9, 2017)

I am planning a trip to Cancun for next may. I was planning to stay at Villa Del Arco since we own with them. But, I remembered we bought a promotional package from DRI for 4 days 3 nights so I decided to check out the DRI locations in Cancun to extend our trip a little. I was caught off guard when I saw DRI listed Vidanta's Grand Luxxe & Grand Mayan locations in Nuevo Vallarta as "Club Affiliated". My question is: Are there a lot of resort systems with affiliations or is this something unique to DRI & Vidanta?


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 9, 2017)

It is quite common for Timeshare Organizations to have Affiliates. I think Raintree Vacation Club has more Associates/Affiliates than it has Resorts.


----------



## holdaer (Jul 9, 2017)

Hilton Grand Vacations Club lists Grand Mayan as an affiliate as well and uses SFX to facilitate trades into Grand Mayan.  I wonder if other organization do the same thing.  List an affiliate but executes the trade via another exchange system.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 9, 2017)

Diamond has about 100 managed resorts in its Club and all most 300 more "affiliate" resorts. The vast majority of these affiliates are based on reciprocal exchange agreements. Diamond explains: "In the vast majority of cases, our affiliated resorts provide us with access to their vacation intervals or units in exchange for our providing similar usage of intervals or units at our managed resorts, and no fees are paid by us in connection with these exchanges." In brief, Diamond is operating a proprietary exchange company.


----------



## cricket (Feb 21, 2018)

I was caught off guard when I saw DRI listed Vidanta's Grand Luxxe & Grand Mayan locations in Nuevo Vallarta as "Club Affiliated". 

FYI DRI are also affiliated with the Grand Mayan/Luxxe in Rivera Maya which is MUCH closer to Cancun


----------

